
Ask HN: is there a cross-device calendar with tasks outside of Outlook and iOS? - ybalkind
Since I&#x27;ve always been forces to use outlook for my work I&#x27;ve never really had to dig deep into an alternative.<p>I have a PC and an Android Phone.<p>I&#x27;ve just become self employed and am looking to set up a workflow outside of Outlook that involves a calendar with tasks that syncs across devices.<p>I&#x27;m shocked to see that google tasks does not work on mobile (except for in the browser). Google have introduced Reminders into their calendar but this is only working on mobile for me, not on desktop.<p>I dont see any To Do apps with a smooth integration into google calendar (presumably because google calendar does not have a coherent task&#x2F;reminder feature which would facilitate an integration).<p>So how can I have tasks&#x2F;reminders and a calendar all in one that works on mobile and desktop?<p>It never even occurred to me that something so fundamental could be a problem. Has anyone solved this? This seems like a massive problem to me.
======
ISNIT
If you want something highly customizable, you should checkout EMACS Org Mode
[http://orgmode.org/](http://orgmode.org/) (a major mode in EMACS). There are
various integrations between it and other TODO + calendar apps.

An example of org to google calendar: [http://orgmode.org/worg/org-
tutorials/org-google-sync.html](http://orgmode.org/worg/org-tutorials/org-
google-sync.html)

